# taurus tracker



## twigzz88 (Apr 16, 2011)

hey everyone as you may know i new to the sight. but i have a few questions for you. early this morning i bought a taurus 627 tracker in 357 magnum. its a pretty sweet shooter when it wants to. My problem is the cylinder acts like it doesnt want to turn. Which im thinking is some how caused by the 357-38 caliber casings. when the sylinder is empty it will cycle beautifully every time, but when you put either shell in it almost acts like the lips on the casings are rubbing against the back wall of the revolver? is just because i went the cheaper route with ammo? 20 bucks for a box of 50, or is it something im going to have to send back to taurus?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Have you tried more than 1 type of ammo? That could be the problem.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have had this same problem with a Charter Arms revolver.
A shooter more expert about revolvers than I am told me that the reason for this problem is that the cylinder has front-to-back play, or looseness, permitting the fired cartridges to be jammed back into the recoil shield, which inhibits cylinder movement.
Test this hypothesis by trying to move the empty cylinder back and forth within its opening in the pistol's frame. If it moves, that's the problem.

The solution is a simple washer-like shim placed between the gun's crane and the front end of the cylinder. This shim has to be the exactly proper thickness, so it still allows the cylinder to revolve.

Any decent pistolsmith can do this job, if you don't want to struggle with the Taurus factory's customer "service."


----------



## RICK54 (May 14, 2011)

I not familiar with that revolver but have seen some that if the pin that locks the cylinder in is not locked in that would happen.


----------



## twigzz88 (Apr 16, 2011)

there is a very very tiny amount of movement pulling the cylinder back and forth,i have contacted taurus they suggested i clean real well. i have yet to take the face plates off to see if its reall gunked up in there.i havent yet tried another round of ammo yet but it seems liek between the two winchester and herters that one would work properly.


----------



## twigzz88 (Apr 16, 2011)

wel i decide to take the side plate off and clean in ther a little bit, ( by this i mean very little,i dont wanna bump somethin outta wak)...but it does seem to be cyclin a better there are two ruff spots in consecutive pulls of the trigger, but the rest of the cylinders are smooth as silk


----------

